# Hello I’m new here



## Passwords (Aug 21, 2021)

My wife lost chemistry with me several months ago and I was diagnosed with stress cardiomyopathy, anxiety, adjustment disorder and depression. She got an apartment already told me she didn’t love me anymore. She stopped wearing her ring. Started going out with single friends, locked herself in rooms and talked to people for hours. Turned location off on her phone. Would text “friends” nonstop all day literally addicted to her phone. Hiding who she was speaking to then saying it’s private. She would go out and stay out nights with friends, go out of town weeks at a time. I’m truly heartbroken because I’ve always wanted kids and she had a daughter who loved me too. She said I was a great father figure.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Sorry -- just saw this. It sucks, but you know that she is having affairs. I HOPE that you stood up for yourself and have filed for divorce! She honestly is an awful person to do this to you...


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

Passwords said:


> She got an apartment already told me she didn’t love me anymore.


And your question is?
I hope your not daft enough to be left looking after her daughter when she's gone.


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Im truly sorry for your circumstances, I think you know this is done. Look to your own needs and cut her loose, its the only thing left in your power


----------

